# Malachite Green And Formalin Safe For Piranha?



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

Malachite Green and Formalin Safe for Piranha?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ive Malachite Green is bad for piranha's? i just found this out. and are piranha scaleless? my sick piranha looks like he has scales. anyway im treating them all with polyguard it has Malachite Green in it.

i have a 240g tank 3 canister filters 2 fx5 ,1 600gph. planted tank .Parameters are good

Ammonia:0
Nitrite:0
Nitrate:20
Ph: 6.8

they are flashing bad thats why i jumped the gun on treatment I'm not sure what it is yet. any experienced piranha keep able to guide me through this. they gills look like a white and real red. and they wont stop flashing..

i guess i need to know what drugs i need i dont want to lose my fishy's


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Malachite, if used in a dosis to treat mould infections, is poisenous to piranhas. Instead there is Griseofulvin. More expensive, but not poisonous.
Piranhas have scales of course.


----------



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

CombiChrist said:


> Malachite, if used in a dosis to treat mould infections, is poisenous to piranhas. Instead there is Griseofulvin. More expensive, but not poisonous.
> Piranhas have scales of course.


thanks


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Yea those 2 are very toxic to P's. Usually recommended to treat at half dosage. I think Rid-Ich is one product that is actually packaged at the lower dosage and contains both formalin and malachite green.


----------

